# Fan Control Problem on 9600XT



## hkalex (Jan 25, 2005)

why the ATITools cant control my 9600XT's fan?
incase i was using water-cool, so i dont mention on that, but these days i have changed back to air, and the fan is so noisy, but i open the atitools, it even cant display the current speed of the fan...

how can i override the fan speeds?

mine one got a LM63 already...

My Full Spec. :

CPU: Athlon 64 3400+ DTR
MB: DFI LanParty UT nf3 250gb (BIOS:15/Oct/2004 Beta Version By Mr. Wu)
Memory : Kingston Value 512MB X 2 (Hynix DT-D43)
Display : ATI GigaCube 9600XT w/LM63 Mod & V-Mod
Hitachi 7K250 160GB
Enermax EG475P-VE
Alphacool NexXxoS HP
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX-A
Eheim 1048 + Coolwave Dual 12CM radiator
Windows XP Professionl SP1
Lubic Case
3Dmark01se: 16641 - *Link*
3Dmark03: 5276 - *Link*
3Dmark05: 1902 - *Link*


----------



## hkalex (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## W1zzard (Feb 1, 2005)

any other 9600xt users having problems / having no problems?


----------



## Gunni (Feb 1, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> any other 9600xt users having problems / having no problems?


I have no problems, I can set and use all features of fan control


----------



## kaii (Feb 17, 2005)

"Originally Posted by W1zzard
any other 9600xt users having problems / having no problems?"


I can not control my 9600XT's fan!! (Sapphire 9600 XT 128 Fireblade)!!


----------



## Beachy (Feb 18, 2005)

I get no option to even see the fan speed.  GeCube 9600XT VIVO
Hell, I dont even know what I'm doing :0


----------



## kaii (Feb 21, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> any other 9600xt users having problems / having no problems?



hi W1zzard,
i have the fan-controll tab and can change the
fan-speed in the tab,

but the really fan-speed dose not change??
is a hardwaremode to change the really fan-speed???


----------



## kaii (Feb 22, 2005)

hi wizzard,
i have made a external circuit for my 9600xt for fan-controll
with ati-tool, it is beautiful,
so i can really controll the speed of the fan,
thanks for your wonderful tool!!


----------



## donza (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Kaii,

I have the same issue on a Gigabyte 9600XT. ATITool appears to be able to control the fan speed, as all the options are available and can be changed in the tool, and the temparature monitoring works OK too, however the physical fan speed never changes. Even if I set it to be 0% in ATItool, the fan still makes the same noise.

Can you share your circuit design with us?

thanks,


----------



## kaii (Jul 25, 2005)

hi donza,

the circuit is easy!


----------



## donza (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Kaii - just a simple transistor driver! I'll give it a go.

Cheers,
donza


----------

